# Hundelaufleine als Ankerseil fürs BB



## RonsWorld (16. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

hab auf der Esox DVD "Ran an die Räuber" im Beitrag über das Wallerfischen vom BB aus gesehen, dass Gunnar Schade da ne Hundelaufleine als Ankerseil nutzt. |kopfkrat

Was haltet ihr davon, Einsatz wär vor allem im Stillwasser aber ab und an auch in der Ostsee...

Ich finde das n guten Ansatz, so hätte man das ganze Seilgetüttel nicht.:g

Nur die Tragkraft ist fraglich, das Maximum was ich gefunden hab ist die hier:

http://www.amazon.de/flexi-Hundeleine-GIANT-bis-rot/dp/B000A215DE/ref=pd_sim_petsupplies_6


----------



## zanderzone (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hundelaufleine als Ankerseil fürs BB*

Sau gute Idee! Hält dich auf jeden Fall! So große Kräfte werden ja nicht aufgebaut. Deshalb hat man ja auch nur nen kleinen Anker dabei!!


----------



## ruhrangler (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hundelaufleine als Ankerseil fürs BB*

also ich hatte auch die große flexi für meinen 65 kilo rottweiler,
die leine ist für hunde is 50 kilo laut hersteller, hält aber viiiiiiel mehr aus...

absolut geeignet als "ankerseil" .................


----------



## GeorgeB (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hundelaufleine als Ankerseil fürs BB*

Die halten böse was aus. Der Schwachpunkt dieser Leinen liegt allenfalls am Ende, also der Befestigung mit dem Abrollmechanismus. Unbedingt ein Qualitätsprodukt nehmen. Dann dürfte alles mögliche reißen, aber nicht die Leine.


----------



## Locke4865 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hundelaufleine als Ankerseil fürs BB*

Die Frage ist doch eigentlich nicht, hält die Leine
sondern wie Übersteht der Mechanismus (Feder) ständigen Wasserkontakt 
und reicht die Länge einer solchen Leine?


----------



## GeorgeB (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hundelaufleine als Ankerseil fürs BB*

Wasserkontakt müssten die über einen längeren Zeitraum aushalten. Die Länge ist allerdings auf 7 m begrenzt. Zumindest kenne ich keine längeren.


----------



## ruhrangler (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hundelaufleine als Ankerseil fürs BB*

also die dinger sind absolut wassertauglich, zumindest kann ich das fürs süßwasser sagen, meine  leine hat über jahre den täglichen einsatz am rottweiler überstanden, bei allen wetterlagen, kein problem........


----------



## ruhrangler (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hundelaufleine als Ankerseil fürs BB*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Wasserkontakt müssten die über einen längeren Zeitraum aushalten. Die Länge ist allerdings auf 7 m begrenzt. Zumindest kenne ich keine längeren.




8 meter :

http://www.fressnapf.de/shop/flexi-giant-large


----------



## GeorgeB (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hundelaufleine als Ankerseil fürs BB*

Thx. :m


----------



## STORM_2012 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hundelaufleine als Ankerseil fürs BB*

Hier noch mit 10m

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B007HKGR4Y/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1387275754&sr=8-1

Und den evtl noch dazwischen


http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00718U1MQ/ref=mp_s_a_1_9?qid=1387275754&sr=8-9&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hundelaufleine als Ankerseil fürs BB*

Die Idee ist zwar nett, aber das (Salz)Wasser wird die Innereien dieser
Hundeleinen auffressen und zu kurz sind sie ohnehin!

Jürgen


----------



## stefansdl (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hundelaufleine als Ankerseil fürs BB*

In jedem Fall eine Top Idee...aber selbst 10m sind für die Ostsee leider zu kurz...vielleicht findet ja jemand eine 20m Hundeleine..:m


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hundelaufleine als Ankerseil fürs BB*



> .vielleicht findet ja jemand eine 20m Hundeleine..:m


Ich hab eine gefunden!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=649mr61HHi4

Jürgen


----------



## stefansdl (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hundelaufleine als Ankerseil fürs BB*

:m

Perfekt...die will ich haben...die zieht den Anker von alleine hoch:k


----------



## RonsWorld (27. November 2014)

*AW: Hundelaufleine als Ankerseil fürs BB*

Wenn man sich allerdings an die 10m Hundeleine noch n paar Meter Vorfach (Tau, Kette etc.) ran knotet sollte das doch von der Länge her reichen oder?!

Wieviel meter Ankerseil führt ihr denn bei euren Ausflügen an der Ostsee mit?

Wir reden hier ja übers BB fischen!


----------



## sMaXx (27. November 2014)

*AW: Hundelaufleine als Ankerseil fürs BB*

kommt drauf an ! wenn ich förde bei 13-14 metern steh solltens schon 20 meter sein ! für die offene küste langen 10 in der regel locker !!


----------



## Mozartkugel (27. November 2014)

*AW: Hundelaufleine als Ankerseil fürs BB*

haha, gute Idee mit der Laufleine. Was mich immer ankotzt ist der Drall bei meinem Ankerseil #q 
10m reichen für meine Gewässer aus.


----------



## cafabu (27. November 2014)

*AW: Hundelaufleine als Ankerseil fürs BB*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die Idee ist zwar nett, aber das (Salz)Wasser wird die Innereien dieser
> Hundeleinen auffressen und zu kurz sind sie ohnehin!
> 
> Jürgen


 
Da steckt das Problem. Die original Flexi sind schon sehr Wetterstabil und halten jahrelang. Meine älteste ist so ungefähr 18 Jahre.
Aber für Salzwassertauglich halte ich sie nicht. Da werden sie schlapp machen. Das innenleben zu spühlen ist recht umständlich.
Carsten


----------



## gründler (27. November 2014)

*AW: Hundelaufleine als Ankerseil fürs BB*

Moin

Ich kenne jemand der hat sich ein 30m Rollenmassband gekauft (3.2.1) und hat da das Massb.runtergehauen und dafür BW Seil drauf gewickelt.

Das ganze wird von Hand auf und abgewickelt.


Mal bei 3.2.1 Rollenmassband 30-50m eingeben gibt es ab 5€ nur man sollte schon eins um 20€ nehmen wegen Quali usw.


lg


----------



## Daniel SN (27. November 2014)

*AW: Hundelaufleine als Ankerseil fürs BB*

Hier gibt es auch noch eine alternative

http://www.mybait.de/scotty-anker-set-797


----------



## duli (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hundelaufleine als Ankerseil fürs BB*

Was auch gut geht uns  sogar Salzwasserfest ist !
Sind Sicherungsleinen von Taufern!
Da kannste dann auch ohne probleme eine  dickere Schnurr einsetzten


----------



## Rosi (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hundelaufleine als Ankerseil fürs BB*

Na ich sehe da mehrere offene Fragen:
Wie machst du die Rolleine am Belly fest? Bei 15m ist diese Leine etwa 1cm dick (Band). Die Leinen bis 8m sind zwar viel dünner, jedoch zu kurz.
Das salzig, nasse Zugband wird die Federn rosten lassen, (Hundeleinen haben nicht mal ne Ölschraube, aber kosten als hätten sie eine.
Und am Anker soll wohl der Karabiner einhaken? Das geht nicht, zuerst muß ein Stück Seil durch den Anker, also eine Schwachstelle. 

Mir ist das zu kompliziert, ich habe eine 15m lange Wäscheleine ohne Drahtinnenleben aus Baumwolle. Die trocknet ohne Probleme, kann man direkt am Anker anknoten und gut am Belly befestigen (steckt in einer Tasche und Reißverschluß ist fast geschlossen) 
Kauft nicht das billige Kunststoff Zeug, das verdrallt ganz schnell, ist unhandlich und sein Innenleben rostet.


----------



## Arne0109 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hundelaufleine als Ankerseil fürs BB*

Nabend,
Paracord!
Beste Grüße
Arne


----------



## Boddenmops (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hundelaufleine als Ankerseil fürs BB*

Moin,
ich nutze gegen den Tüddel eine stinkeneinfache Haspel, sowas wie die hier ...
http://de.dawanda.com/product/44305354-HaspelHolzfuer-die-Waescheleine
Gibt's auch aus Kunststoff ...

30m 6er Leine aus dem Seglerladen mit 1m Gummipuffer und ggf. noch 50 cm Edelstahlkette davor und gut ... #6


----------



## bukare (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hundelaufleine als Ankerseil fürs BB*



Boddenmops schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich nutze gegen den Tüddel eine stinkeneinfache Haspel, sowas wie die hier ...
> http://de.dawanda.com/product/44305354-HaspelHolzfuer-die-Waescheleine
> Gibt's auch aus Kunststoff ...
> ...



Hatte mich gar nicht getraut die gute, alte Holzhaspel zu nennen!
Hat eigentlich nur Vorteile: günstig (einfacher Selbstbau, je nach Seillänge, Durchmesser und Stauraum möglich), robust und einhändig zu bedienen.#6   
Na gut, ist vielleicht nicht cool, aber ich denke auch was dran hängt ist wichtiger.


----------



## Rosi (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hundelaufleine als Ankerseil fürs BB*

Ach Holzraspel heißt das Teil, da ist bei mir die Wäscheleine drauf, hab ich so zusammen gekauft bei Haushaltswaren. Ist doch blos ein Belly und so viel Zug wird sich nicht entwickeln, wie bei einem Boot. Ich habe die 15m noch nie vollständig abgerollt.


----------



## RonsWorld (20. April 2015)

*AW: Hundelaufleine als Ankerseil fürs BB*

Heißt 15m plus Anker Kette und Puffer sollten für ahrenshoop und zingst reichen?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jacky Fan (22. April 2015)

*AW: Hundelaufleine als Ankerseil fürs BB*

Ich bin da mit dem Hundedingengs auch skeptisch.
Nutze ein 30m Seil ausm Segelshop in 12mm stärke.
Tragkraft reicht um auch mal einen Kutter abzuschleppen.
Aufbewarung an Bord in einen kleinen 5kg Majo-Eimer mit Löcher.
In aller Ruhe reingewickelt, trocknet das ganze ohne auspacken.
Fische oft bei 10-15m tiefe und da hab ich lieber mehr Schnur im Wasser, damit der kleine Anker sich nicht aushebeln kann.


----------

